# How low do you go?



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

*How low do you go?*​
A (Partial) 14.55%B (Deep)2195.45%


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

From left to right:

A. or B.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Not as low as B but what the **** is A?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

B..


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

R u asking do people go as low as in the pics??

I go as low as possible a lot of people in my gym don't go that low. But I think they are more concerned with how much there lifting


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

too much talk about depth of squat.

Just squat how you want, I don't care 

B's got injury disaster written all over it when lifting heavy.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I go this low



Knee inline with the hip

You see so many in the gym with to much weight and doing quater reps :laugh:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Pikachu said:


> too much talk about depth of squat.
> 
> Just squat how you want, I don't care
> 
> B's got injury disaster written all over it when lifting heavy.


mate you said B when you meant A - doing quarter squats are more likely to cause injury


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I go inbetween A and B but i just use my bodyweight... i may start weighted ones one day but im not really that interested in getting massive legs as long as their reasonably stronger than average thats all i want


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I go inbetween A and B but i just use my bodyweight... i may start weighted ones one day but im not really that interested in getting massive legs as long as their reasonably stronger than average thats all i want


You wont be reasonably anything without using any weight


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> You wont be reasonably anything without using any weight


You'll pack on a bit of mass and build up endurance though surely? Just like press-ups build up mass until you get to the point where you can do them easilly kinda thing..


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

hmmm i cant see it myself


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> hmmm i cant see it myself


Lol i'll stop my beta b!tch squatting and start some weighted soon lol when i can ****d


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Go read Rippetoe, he'll tell you how low to go and why.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I go inbetween A and B but i just use my bodyweight... i may start weighted ones one day but im not really that interested in getting massive legs as long as their reasonably stronger than average thats all i want


You won't get massive legs just from using weight. It takes years of smart hard leg training and diet to get massive legs . The average person uses weight to squat so unless you put some weight on you will not achieve your aim.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Cliff said:


> From left to right:
> 
> A. or B.
> 
> View attachment 54803


 If you do not do "b" then you are wrecking your knees. Try and upload STARTING STRENGTH

BASIC BARBELL TRAINING (Mark Rippetoe), 50 plus pages on squatting, I have it on pdf but no way of sharing

Squat depth - safety and Importance

The full squat is the preferred lower body exercise for safety as well as athletic strength. The squat, when performed correctly, is not only the safest leg exercise for the knees, it produces a more stable knee than any other leg exercise. The important part of the last statement is the "when performed correctly" qualifier. Correctly is deep, with hips dropping below level with the top of the patella. Correctly is full range of motion. Any squat that is not deep is a partial squat, and partial squats stress the knee and the quadriceps without stressing the glutes, the adductors, and the hamstrings. The hamstrings, groin

9

Basic Barbell Training

Figure 2-3. Muscular actions on the knee. The anterior force provided by the quadriceps is balanced by the posterior force provided by the hamstrings in the deep squat position. The depth is the key: partial (high) squats are predominately quadriceps/anterior, and lack balance.

10

muscles, and glutes perform their function in the squat when the hips are stretched to the point of full flexion, where they get tight - the deep squat position (fig. 2-3). The hamstring muscles, attached to the tibia and to the ischial tuberosity of the pelvis, and the adductors, attached between the medial femur and various points on the medial pelvis, reach a fu]l stretch at the very bottom of the squat, where the pelvis tilts forward with the torso, stretching the ends of the muscles apart. At this stretched position they provide a slight rebound out of the bottom, which will look ]ike a "bounce," and which you will l e a r n more about later. The tension of the stretch pulls the tibia backwards, the posterior direction, balancing the forward-pulling force produced by the quadriceps, which pull from the front. The hamstrings finish


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Pikachu said:


> too much talk about depth of squat.
> 
> Just squat how you want, I don't care
> 
> *B's got injury disaster written all over it when lifting heavy.*


Rubbish


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I only partial squat so never go hips below knee....but then I aim to isolate quads so its all good, horses for courses their are 1000's of variations to a squat....


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Since I have started going as deep as the dude in B on the squat, hack squat, leg press etc my legs have increased in muscular size dramatically.

Quite a few people I speak to about this say the same thing. So i think its safe to say that for building thigh mass, B is the way to go. For building ego mass, A is the way to go.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> So i think its safe to say that for building thigh mass, B is the way to go. For building ego mass, A is the way to go.


I was only doing partial squats previously and I could "squat" xxxkg, now recently started performing deep squat and the difference is massive (embarrassingly different).

It seems as though I was training ego previously... :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Does it really mattter! Theres so much bullsh1t about squat depth, if people spent as much time squatting as they do discussing it then everyone would have big enough legs to not actually care how low someone goes.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Same as syko, 20 reps with 80kg

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

B without a doubt, A is the more likely to cause injury to the knee as the joint is at its strongest at min and max deflection; changing directing in the middle while your knee joint is at its weakest position is not the 'best' way of squating.

One thing about squating though good form is VERY important, make sure you squat properly, there are loads of resources to teach this but without good form injury will follow very quickly as you start to putting lots of weight through your back.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

B for warm up and working sets.

somewhere between A and B (depending on how much i have left in me) at a highter weight for a few reps after my last working set to build up a bit of confidence for squatting that weight deeply (B style) next time im in the gym


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

Cliff said:


> From left to right:
> 
> A. or B.
> 
> View attachment 54803


If i was farting on the missus' head while she was asleep it'd be A, if i was takin a sh!t in the street it would be B


----------

